# How to apply Prague Powder #1 ?



## mummel (Sep 26, 2015)

Guys I know you have to get this measurement right as #1 can be poisonous if used incorrectly.

1) How do I mix the #1 in?  I was thinking about dissolving it in water and pouring it into my bowl with my beef for jerky sausages to make sure it gets distributed evenly.  I can see just throwing it on top of the meat and hand mixing it in will result in uneven salt distribution.  Thoughts?

2) I am using 0.5180863 lbs of beef (dont ask).  Prague #1 label says 1oz makes 25lbs of meat.  So 0.5180863 / 25 = 0.020723452 ozs of salt.  I only have teaspoon/tablespoon measurement spoons and 1oz = 6 teaspoons.  So 0.020723452 oz X 6 = 0.124340712 teaspoons of Prague #1.

I have a 1/8th teaspoon spoon (0.125 teaspoons), so in short, is my math correct to use 1/8th teaspoon of Prague #1 for my 0.5180863 lbs of beef??????

3) OH and a big F U to the English system!!!!!!!!!  WTF.  USE THE FCKING METRIC SYSTEM!!  Why cant companies get their sht together.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 26, 2015)

When I make sausage and jerky, I always mix the cure in the liquid prior to adding it to the meat.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 26, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> When I make sausage and jerky, I always mix the cure in the liquid prior to adding it to the meat.



:yeahthat:


----------



## doctord1955 (Sep 26, 2015)

I have a old malt mixer that i bought on a sale just for mixing the water and cure and spices together!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 27, 2015)

Yes my friend...1/8 tsp for 8 ounces of meat.  Just for future reference...1 oz = 6 teaspoons of " Water ". Weight to Volume measurement. 1 oz of Cure #1 = 5 teaspoons, 1 oz of Cinnamon is 11.75 teaspoons. See the difference? The link below has this chart that shows Cure per Pound of Meat in Volume and Weight in Ounces...JJ

http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts

Amount of Meat/FatAmount of Cure Vol.Wt. 1 lb.1/4 tsp..05 oz.2 lbs.3/8 tsp..08 oz.3 lbs.1/2 tsp..10 oz.4 lbs.3/4 tsp..15 oz.5 lbs.1 tsp..20 oz.10 lbs.2 tsp..40 oz.15 lbs.1 Tbsp..55 oz.20 lbs.1 Tbsp. + 1 tsp..80 oz.25 lbs.1 Tbsp. + 2 tsp.1.00 oz.50 lbs.3 Tbsp. + 1 1/4 tsp.2.00 oz.100 lbs.1/4 C. + 2 Tbsp. + 2 tsp.4.00 oz.
tsp. = teaspoon; Tbsp.= Tablespoon; C. = cup.
oz.= ounce


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 27, 2015)

Do your self a favor and buy a scale.  You can get them that measure to 0.01 grams for around $10.


----------



## stovebolt (Sep 27, 2015)

DanMcG said:


> Do your self a favor and buy a scale. You can get them that measure to 0.01 grams for around $10.


  Great advice on the scale. They are too inexpensive not to have one (or two).

Chuck


----------



## wade (Sep 27, 2015)

If adding the cure by itself in small quantities (as you are) then dissolving it in some of the added liquid is good. If adding it with other ingredients (e.g. salt and/or sugar and any other spices) then simple put them all together in an electric spice/coffee grinder and then blitz them all into a powder. This makes it much easier to spread all of the ingredients evenly throughout the mix.


----------



## mummel (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks guys.  Chef Jim - thanks for that table!!!!!!!  Converting metric to English and back and forth last night took so much time.  Probably longer than making the sausages themselves.  I had spreadsheets out and all this sht.  DROVE ME NUTS! 

I have a scale but its measures in 10 gram increments.  I should probably get a finer scale.  Maybe a mixer too?  Im going to have to build a shed for all my equipment.............  My wife is going bonkers.


----------



## famhike4 (May 22, 2018)

The recipe we used for sausage didn't say to mix the prague 1 with water, neither did the prague package. We are just starting out! Will the sausage be alright since we didn't mix the powder with water before adding it to the meat?


----------



## jimmyinsd (May 22, 2018)

famhike4 said:


> The recipe we used for sausage didn't say to mix the prague 1 with water, neither did the prague package. We are just starting out! Will the sausage be alright since we didn't mix the powder with water before adding it to the meat?



if you mixed it up thoroughly and gave it some time to do its thing you will likely be alright.  the advice in this thread is spot on though,  get a small electric coffee grinder (like $10-$15 at walmart) ,    grinding the cure and spices I think makes them easier to incorporate into the liquid for quicker and more even distribution in the meat.  I dont grind all my pepper or mustard seeds though... I like to have a little surprise once in a while when Im eating the finished product.


----------



## wade (May 22, 2018)

famhike4 said:


> The recipe we used for sausage didn't say to mix the prague 1 with water, neither did the prague package. We are just starting out! Will the sausage be alright since we didn't mix the powder with water before adding it to the meat?


Providing you spread the Prague powder evenly over the meat and then mixed all of the meat well before stuffing the skins you should be OK. Did the meat mixture look a uniform colour and texture after you had added the spices, Prague powder and then mixed it?


----------



## Biggy1 (Apr 15, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Yes my friend...1/8 tsp for 8 ounces of meat.  Just for future reference...1 oz = 6 teaspoons of " Water ". Weight to Volume measurement. 1 oz of Cure #1 = 5 teaspoons, 1 oz of Cinnamon is 11.75 teaspoons. See the difference? The link below has this chart that shows Cure per Pound of Meat in Volume and Weight in Ounces...JJ
> 
> http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts
> 
> ...





dirtsailor2003 said:


> When I make sausage and jerky, I always mix the cure in the liquid prior to adding it to the meat.





dirtsailor2003 said:


> When I make sausage and jerky, I always mix the cure in the liquid prior to adding it to the meat.


----------



## Biggy1 (Apr 15, 2019)

25lbs. Of meat, 1oz.cure#1, how much water to mix the cure with ?


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 15, 2019)

Kinda depends on what your making as far as water content. Just as long as the proper amount of cure for the 25# gets completely mixed in the meat. Making ring sausage we used approx. 3 quarts of water.


----------



## Biggy1 (Apr 16, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Kinda depends on what your making as far as water content. Just as long as the proper amount of cure for the 25# gets completely mixed in the meat. Making ring sausage we used approx. 3 quarts of water.


I'm making 25lbs. of smoked sausage links with 1oz. Cure#1 along with ac leggs #10 sausage seasoning - 1 bag for 25lbs.just can't figure the water amount  .


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 16, 2019)

Look thru this . It's from the web site . 
http://www.askthemeatman.com/ac_leg...easoning.htm#how to make sausage instructions
Scroll down to the brief directions , it talks about their suggested amount to add . Remember this is what AC Leggs suggests . You can start small and work your way up if needed .


----------



## jimmyinsd (Apr 16, 2019)

Biggy1 said:


> I'm making 25lbs. of smoked sausage links with 1oz. Cure#1 along with ac leggs #10 sausage seasoning - 1 bag for 25lbs.just can't figure the water amount  .



I usually start with about a 1/2 to 5# of meat as a liquid adder,  sometimes I end up adding a bit more like if I am using a smaller stuffer horn like for pepper sticks or breakfast links.   I measure out my dry goods (cure included) and then mix it with the water and then dump all over the ground meat for mixing.  this helps better distribute the seasonings and cure and loosens the mixture for easier mixing,  but its all about feel,  if the mixture is super tacky and I am going to stuff smaller casings then I add more liquid a little at a time.


----------



## Biggy1 (Apr 16, 2019)

I want to thank the both of you for helping me out , I'm trying to get it right.


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 16, 2019)

Good grief , sorry about my post. That was suppose to be 3 pounds water. Proofread would be a good thing I guess.


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 16, 2019)

Chopsaw has you covered with that link...


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 16, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Good grief , sorry about my post. That was suppose to be 3 pounds water. Proofread would be a good thing I guess.


Lol. I was wondering , but hey I was ready to give it a try .


----------



## jimmyinsd (Apr 17, 2019)

Biggy1 said:


> I want to thank the both of you for helping me out , I'm trying to get it right.



something to keep in mind,  what works in 1 kitchen doesnt necessarily work in all kitchens.  Different equipment,  different meats,  different....  there are always variables that makes "right" for one,  not necessarily "right" for another.  Critically follow food safety guidelines and let the rest of the stuff work out for what is right for you and your taste buds.


----------



## fullborebbq (Apr 18, 2019)

doctord1955 said:


> I have a old malt mixer that i bought on a sale just for mixing the water and cure and spices together!



I bought a Ninja blender, but then I often do 25 -50 lb batches of sausage or snack sticks.

Most A.C Legg packages have some guidelines on water or Ice water contents to use. As was stated before if stuffing into smaller casings a bit more water will help. Also if you let the meat mix set too long it will tighten up and be a problem to stuff in casings. Especially snack sticks!


----------

